# Kelsei Mold request



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm looking at setting up a table in a nearby mall store. It means soaping more, exspecially in prepreation for Christmas. I have 6 Martha molds and am really hating them right now since I have to line them with Freezer paper at this point (no, not enough to sell them yet  ). I am looking at the Kelsei Creations molds. I like the idea of the mold where you put the dividers in as that would cut a lot of my time out. Vicki has mentioned if she were starting over shed'd probably go with one similar (right?).
My concern is bar size compared to what I do now. I do like my bar size (3.5-4 ounces). I was wondering if there were soaper's who use the regular Kelsei molds, like the 30 and 42 bar molds that might be willing to trade a bar of soap with me (any scent I carry that you'd like to smell?) or sell me a bar so I can compare the size with my own?
http://kelseiscreations.com/page3.html
I was thinking that Muller's lane or Heather had mentioned using a Kelsei mold? I am pretty sure at least one soaper on here has mentioned using them...
Thanks!
I have a large selection of scents I offer, so maybe I have a scent you want to smell but don't want to have to put the money into it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

No Problem, send me your address and I willsend you a bar of soap... you can get them at least 4 oz with kelsi also, just by filling very full
Barb


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks so much, Barb. I almost wrote your name down as one I was pretty sure used those molds, but just wasn't positive.
Any scent you would be interested in smelling from my collection?
http://morningmistherd.webs.com/goatsmilksoap.htm
Or maybe a hand knitted washcloth?


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I ordered "Vicki's" mold on Oct 7th. I have emailed them 3 times and called twice. No response and no one answers the phone. I am sending them an email to cancel the order if I hear nothing by the end of the today. I will try somewhere else.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

They are in the process of moving and having a really difficult time right now getting email and phone reception and stuff. Their molds are wonderful, so if you have the time, you may want to be patient and try a few more times.

PJ


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You do realize the Vicki mold is the Martha Mold, it is just one bar longer than what I cut out of the Martha molds. By pouring them as deep as you normally do in your Martha Mold you will get exactly the same size bar your do now. By pouring them to nearly the top, instead of the top of your pour being the top, it is now the side, and you can cut about twice as many bars by using it as a log mold instead of a slab mold. I normally fill my Martha molds to the top with about 7 pounds of soap, cutting 7 big 6 ounce bars of each slab. In the Kelsie mold, I can cut 8 big 6 ounce bars out of each slab or pour it full and cut 13 bars our of one log. I pour it as a slab for my swirls and textured top bars, I use it as a log mold for my marbled soap, a layered soap and all my single poured soaps that I don't need textured tops on. It is so much faster to pour into a big mold then put in the deviders than trying to pour into those blasted 3 sections in the Martha molds.

Cathy sorry you don't want to wait, they are custom shop, it isn't anything mass produced. It was a ton of work getting this custom mold made, it was months of work going back and forth....they are moving in the middle of their daughter Kelsie's senior year so she is having to go back and forth between schools, two homes and the shop, I know she is not even posting on her forum right now. It would be worth the wait, but I understand if you don't want to, so much of what we do is waiting on stuff with our soap company. Vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh yes, I realize the Vicki mold is the Martha Mold. I'm a bit of a perfectionist and so spend probably two to three times as long cutting my soap than I should. I want them to be perfect and it drives me nuts when they aren't.
I thought I would at least compare the other ones. I assume you can just pour a slab and then put in the dividers, right? Or is it one solid piece and you have to fill every single bar slot individually?
I gotta compare prices again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

The standard molds from kelsei are slabs and you pour soap and then put the dividers in,, there is no cutting of soap whatsoever.. 
the Vicki molds are made to be very similar to Martha molds in size, but easier to use and nicer
Barb


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you for all of your comments - I sent them another email giving your comments credit and will wait - I will have to do something else in the mean time though. Any 2nd choices?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Roseanne you pour your soap and then the two deviders go in. The more you use your molds the less they stick, until one day they simply don't ever stick anymore. I do have the bottom liner, but most just cover it with saran. They are so well made i don't use the toggle bolts to hold the top and bottom together ever, even after tons of use. Vicki


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input!
And a big thanks to Barbara for sending a delicious smelling bar of soap from the "standard" Kelsei Molds. 
I hope the washcloth reaches you tomorrow. I picked one of the more colorful ones for you.


----------

